# Java Tomcat findet Website nicht



## aschunk (27. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem unter Eclipse:

ich habe mit Eclipse eine Webanwendung erstellt und Tomcat als Webserver eingerichtet. 

Beim starten der Anmeldung meldet Tomcat den 404 Fehler Ressource nicht gefunden.


----------



## Atze (27. Sep 2010)

ist n problem von dem blöden tomcat in eclipse! der tomcat wird gefunden, nur die index.html etc werden nicht mit in das deploy verzeichnis kopiert. das musst du manuell machen, damit du was siehst!


----------



## aschunk (27. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann man das manuell machen?

Ich habe mich schon fiselig gesucht. 

Muss man da irgendwie die XML Datei ändern?

Danke.


----------



## Atze (27. Sep 2010)

gibt da mehrere (2) möglichkeiten! rüberkopieren oder context anpassen!


Java Servlet - Using Tomcat 6 with Eclipse??? Error 404


----------



## aschunk (27. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

danke.

Ich habe das Problem immer noch. 

Ich habe die Dateien manuell rüber kopiert.

Meine index.html Dateien liegen separat in Unterordnerdnern.

Könnte das Problem daran liegen?


----------



## krazun (27. Sep 2010)

aschunk hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem unter Eclipse:
> 
> ...




Gib doch mal ein paar mehr Informationen wie z.B.:

-Welche Tomcat Version benutzt du?
-Welche URL wird im Browser aufgerufen?
-Wie sehen deine URL mappings aus (Tomcat 7 Annotationen oder web.xml)?


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (27. Sep 2010)

Poste mal einen auszug oder die gesamte web.xml falls vorhanden.

Poste mal eine übersicht über den WebContent-Folder

```
Webcontent
- WEB-INF
- ...
...
```


----------



## chrisse (27. Sep 2010)

Hast du Maven im Einsatz?


----------



## Noctarius (28. Sep 2010)

Ich kenne dieses Problem auch nur in Verbindung mit Maven.


----------

